# Big surprise when I got home



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I drove up to the lake house on Friday. Launched the boat when I got there and my wife drove my truck to the house from the ramp. I did not get into my truck until yesterday when she drive back to the ramp to get my boat out of the water. After the three hour 200 mile trip back home. I noticed the the bolt holding half of my swing away tongue had broke off right where the threads start. Man I feel very lucky. It could have been very bad if it had fell all the way out. The tongue was very loose and sloppy. I usually check everything out before all trips and I always look at that because I swing that around to close the shop door. But would have never thought that would break. Here is what I found.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow, I'll check mine more regularly. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

You are lucky!!Get old out and a Grade 8 bolt and you should be good to go


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

GoneFish'n said:


> Wow, I'll check mine more *regularly*. Thanks for the tip.


X2, I'll check mine now!


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Like the bar room shoot the shot glass, Lucky but thanks that the nut is on the bottom. Another safety tip is always be sure to swing your trailer jack back toward boat, should it come down while traveling it won't snag


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

cva34 said:


> You are lucky!!Get old out and a Grade 8 bolt and you should be good to go


This is correct. But, after looking closer at the broken bolt, it looks like a grade 8 under that grey paint.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes , it is a grade 8 bolt


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

One other possible suggestion is to use a bolt long enough that the wear or shear is on the unthreaded portion of the bolt. Washers could be used if necessary to take up slop. If I remember correctly, the threaded portion is usually twice the diameter plus a quarter of an inch.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Well, as a follow up, I checked mine and it looks okay. To be sure, I think I'll go ahead and replace it. This bolt you are referring to...I'm not up on the types of bolts. Where can I get the one your talking about.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

anyway hardware store should have grade 8 bolts.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Around here Tractor supply/NAPA/Fastenal


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Too Tall said:


> anyway hardware store should have grade 8 bolts.


I still like the old hardware stores where you walk in, they greet you, you say what you want, they walk you right to it and know their product.


----------



## txtrotliner88 (Mar 3, 2013)

One time in high school I forgot to latch the tongue clasp on my trailer and rode all the way to the lake that way. The heck of it is the boat was an older aluminum boat and it was extremely light in the tongue. It's amazing it didn't make a mess of the rear end of my pickup.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Always check everything. My partner had a receiver drop out on him recently...
Never know... Check everything!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Glad it did not turn out bad, you never really think about checking stuff like that. I have been bad about just hooking up and going, but now I check everything. I some times stop down the road and check things on long trips.


----------

